# Is my router blocking websites?



## Topher5000 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a D-Link DI-604 router. I'm running WinXP SP1 & Sygate Personal Firewall. The reason for Sygate is that some programs want to phone home & I'd like to know about it.
Sometimes when I try to go to websites, I'll get the This Page Can Not Be Displayed error. This happens randomly & sometimes if I try a minute later, it'll work. The websites are ones like projectorcentral.com and foodtv.com. I never have problems if I try on a different computer, my work machine running Win2K.
It doesn't help if I tell Sygate to allow all or exit it out, so I think it's the router. My security setting is medium.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That router doesn't have any outgoing firewall, I really don't think it's the issue.


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, I really didn't think so. It's got to be the security settings in Windows. I'll mess around a bit & see if I can get it sorted out.

Chris


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

what browser are you using to view websites?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds more like DNS errors.

Who is your ISP and what are your DNS addresses?

You might try to add 199.166.31.3 as one of your manually entered DNS servers and see if it solve your problem. 

I try not to use both DNS servers from the ISP as if there is a DNS update issue, it usually impacts both primary and secondary DNS servers. If I use a different providers DNS server, I have redundancy and diversity.

JamesO


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 10, 2005)

I use MS Explorer as a web browser.
My ISP is Bell Sympatico. I don't know what my DNS servers are as I'm at work at the moment. JamesO, I'll try the number you posted & see if that works.

Thanks.


----------

